# Gender-bending chemical found in tins of soup...



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2011)

...'increases risk of heart disease and diabetes'

A 'gender bending' chemical used in soup tins could increase your risk of heart disease and diabetes, scientists have warned.
Eating canned soup every day for just five days caused a 1,000 per cent increase in levels of bisphenol A in the body, they found.
Scientists blame this increase on manufacturers using BPA in the lining of soup tins to prevent them from rusting.
BPA is an organic compound that can mimic the body's own hormones and previous research has warned it can increase the risk of illnesses including heart disease, diabetes and obesity.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ps-increases-risk-heart-disease-diabetes.html

Classic Daily Fail headline/story!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 23, 2011)

I was ust reading this story on the BBC website and they state that, at present, they don't believe it poses a health risk but will investigate further.

We'd better email them and tell them they've made a terrible mistake and they need to act now ! 

I really hope the Leveson enquiry can show the MoS hacked phones and they have to start printing news instead.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to know, is it only canned SOUP?

What about anything else? - tuna, sardines, Ye Olde Oak ham, peas, whatever!


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2011)

Saw this earlier in the express, turned to my dad and said thats your pea and ham soup for lunch gone out the window then,If i listened to all the stuff i should not be eaten if i read these papers i would be living off grass


----------



## Donald (Nov 23, 2011)

Steffi said:


> Saw this earlier in the express, turned to my dad and said thats your pea and ham soup for lunch gone out the window then,If i listened to all the stuff i should not be eaten if i read these papers i would be living off grass



I agree Steffi if we believe everything we read we would be eating nowt and drinking nowt and I'm sure someone somewhere will say that grass is bad for your health.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 23, 2011)

It's canned pretty much anything. Drinks, soups, etc. But they did a trial with tinned vs fresh soup and the tinned soup showed a 20x increase in this chemical in their urine.

They're not entirely sure what it will do nor how long it stays in the body, but are going to look into it.

Maybe the mail/express have a time machine and have seen the results already.

Rob


----------



## Unicornz (Nov 23, 2011)

Steff said:


> Saw this earlier in the express, turned to my dad and said thats your pea and ham soup for lunch gone out the window then,If i listened to all the stuff i should not be eaten if i read these papers i would be living off grass



Hear, hear! Everything gives you something these days if you have to believe the papers


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> It's canned pretty much anything. Drinks, soups, etc. But they did a trial with tinned vs fresh soup and the tinned soup showed a 20x increase in this chemical in their urine.
> 
> They're not entirely sure what it will do nor how long it stays in the body, but are going to look into it.
> 
> ...



Perhaps they've got a scoop on a neutrino story but decided to keep it to themselves because it allows then to see into the future?


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Perhaps they've got a scoop on a neutrino story but decided to keep it to themselves because it allows then to see into the future?


 
I suspect so. That story on king William giving Buckingham Palace to the poor is a bit surprising though 

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2011)

Did it mention their firstborn, and heiress to the throne, Princess Waynetta at all?


----------



## FM001 (Nov 23, 2011)

Often wonder if food packaging is really safe and not dangerous to our health, pity we couldn't go back to the days of paper bags and the like.


----------

